# Urschatten extrahieren



## Grimmrog (7. April 2008)

Öhhm, Leute ich glaub ich hab da was verpasst? auf einmal kostet bei uns der Urschatten 27g im AH anstatt der üblichen 4-5. Ist mit dem Sunwellplateu irgendwas gekommen (Quest oder Items) wo der extrem gebraucht wird? Ich hab da ja gestern nicht schlecht gestaunt als ich das auf einmal gesehen hab.

Weiß einer was darüber, warum die auf einmal so Hammerpreise haben? 
Es lohnt sich da jetz nämlich die Urschattenwolken abzufarmen bei dem Preis.


----------



## Dunham (13. April 2008)

vremutlich hat einer versucht ein monopol aufzubauen (alles aufkaufen)
oder es ist halt so, dass viele items neu gekommen sind, die man alle verzaubern muss, und auch viele wieder neu angefangen haben, dass die preise kurz steigen aber bald wieder normal sind


----------



## Vatenkeist (13. April 2008)

4-5 sind etwas wenig, 15-17 war bei uns normaler preis
urleben is teuer geworden von 5 auf 15

denke aber das liegt an angebot/nachfrage


----------



## Grimmrog (14. April 2008)

bei usn wie gesagt mittlerweile 25-35g HAMMER ich hab am WE neben dem quetsen eben ma so 500g an urschatten gemacht, nun ist der HExer auch endlich 70, und dann kommt ja bald das Epic Flugmount wenns so weiter geht *freu*


----------



## Mörder_Schwammerl (20. April 2008)

ne urschatten war vorher zu billig 
es is fast genauso schwer zu farmen wir urwasser und urfeuer (sprich: dauert so lange^^)
es war nur ziemlich lange so billig weil es eine lange zeitlang viele gab das aud der höllenfeuerinsel und in nagrand man die beim leveln paar gefunden hat aba des reisst mit der zeit aba da ja kaum noch jemand levelt weil die meisten ja nen 70er scho haben un des zeug wird bei enorm viel sachen beim lederverarbeiter und schneider gebraucht
sprich bei denen es noch um die 5g auf dem server kostet alles kaufen was ihr krieger könnt des wird devinitiv stark ansteigen im preis

(z.B. ich konnte vor paar monaten 10stk für 13g noch kaufen jetz kostet 1 immer min 20g, hatte aba zum glück scho 70stk sowas gekauft hat richtig kohle gebracht)


----------



## Anumunrama (20. April 2008)

bei uns (dun Morogh) liegen die preise für alle ur-elemente bei mindestsn 23g das stück !!! urfeuer erreicht preise von 50g  das stück wenn wenig drin ist !

preise wie ihr sie nennt klingen als käufer wie himmelgeigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   und für verkäufer wie höllensägen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und preisschwankungen gibt es immer nur jetzt mit 2.4 sind halt viele spieler auf das platou ausgewandert und können deshalb nicht mehr farmen gehen was zu weniger verkauf aber zu höheren preisen führ ^^ 
(was mich freut da ich ur-element händler bin !!!^^)


----------



## Schneelilie (21. April 2008)

Das mit dem Urschattenpreis liegt daran, dass jetzt mehr Leute BT gehen können wo man Resi Sachen braucht. Und für die braucht man Unmengen an Urschatten.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (23. April 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Das mit dem Urschattenpreis liegt daran, dass jetzt mehr Leute BT gehen können wo man Resi Sachen braucht. Und für die braucht man Unmengen an Urschatten.



Yep, vollkommen richtig. Wobei ich nicht verstehen kann wo jetzt das Problem liegt. Urschatten farmt sich verdammt schnell auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, in Nagrand oder im Nethersturm. Einfach den DPS Twink auspacken und mal ne Stunde Leerwandler kitzeln und schon füllt sich der Rucksack mit Schattenpartikel.

Leerkreischer	68-69	Nethersturm	24.5
Instabiles Leergespenst	68-69	Nethersturm	24.1
Ausgeburt der Leere	65-66	Nagrand	19.0
Schwingender Leerrufer	61-62	Höllenfeuerhalbinsel	18.7
Kollabierender Leerwandler	61-62	Höllenfeuerhalbinsel	18.5

Ingis können auch Ihre Runden im Schattenmondtal drehen und absaugen, geht wenn sonst grad keiner die Runde macht schneller als farmen. Allerdings sind in letzter Zeit soviele Ingis auf diese Idee gekommen dass man besser auf die Nebenzeiten ausweicht.

Achja. 1 Stunde farmen auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ergab bei mir letztens 3 Urschatten. Bei einem AH Preis von 35 Gold wären das 105 Gold. Da stellt sich dann aber schon die Frage ob zeitlich gesehen daily quests + kaufen nicht vernünftiger wäre....aber das muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Dragorius (25. April 2008)

> Zottel' date='23.04.2008, 16:06' post='515023']
> Yep, vollkommen richtig. Wobei ich nicht verstehen kann wo jetzt das Problem liegt. Urschatten farmt sich verdammt schnell auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, in Nagrand oder im Nethersturm. Einfach den DPS Twink auspacken und mal ne Stunde Leerwandler kitzeln und schon füllt sich der Rucksack mit Schattenpartikel.
> 
> Leerkreischer	68-69	Nethersturm	24.5
> ...




aber es liegt nicht nur an BT resi equip. es liegt auch daran das viele spieler mit all ihren 70ern nur noch dailyquests machen. weil bei den dailys viele manapartikel fallen sinkt der preis für urmana. alle anderen sorten ( mal abgesehn von urerde ) werden teurer. 

1. keiner geht sie mehr farmen
2. jeder der die neuen dailys macht hat mehr gold zur verfügung und zahlt auch notfalls mal mehr als sonst


wenn ich mir das post vom TE anschaue mach ich mal folgende rechnung. als farmchar mit nicht heilung oder defskillung braucht man für 20 dailyquests wohl etwa 2 stunden. das sind dann ca 200-250g je nach drops. 

geh dann mal 2 stunden lang schattenpartikel farmen. dann müsste man bei euch rein rechnerisch 50 urschatten in 2 stunden farmen damit man gleichviel verdient bei nem preis von 5g. klar das das nciht schaffbar ist also steigen die preise.


----------



## Grimmrog (28. April 2008)

Waaaaas? wieso findet ihr nur 3 Urschatten in eienr Stunde? ich hab da um die 10 stück zusammen, vorher ohne Epic flugmount ca 4, udn dailies nerven wie sau, weil man ewig hin und ehr reisne muss, und diese auch weitaus mehr repkosten verursachen (zumindest bei einigen Klassen)

@Dragorius Urschatten sind so ca 25-30g wet im moment, daß heißt ich brauch als Ingi, nahezu gar nicht kämpfen, und extrahier die wolken, udn bekomm die  250g viel shcneller zusammen, selbst als heilerklasse -.- angearscht sind halt wieder nur die Heiler/Tanks, die kein Ingi sind, oder Berufe wie verzauberer haben, mit denen sie die Inidrops entzaubern udn die SPlitter verkaufne können.


ich hab mir 2200 g geliehene für mein Ingi epicflugmount, und die innerhalb von 5 tagen bei je 1,5h farmen zurückgearbeitet, mit 

Urschatten udn Urluft farmen XD

@Zottel, du hast wohl leider ne shclechte Route erwischt, ich hab imemr reichlich von den teilen, und nicht nur 3 nach 3Stunden.
Das sind aber erfahrungswerte, die man schon aus dem Leveln mit nimmt, wo die Wolken so ungefähr sidn,w enn meine freundin versucht welche zu farmen, bekommt sie in ner Stunde auch nur ca 2 zusammen.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (28. April 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Waaaaas? wieso findet ihr nur 3 Urschatten in eienr Stunde? ich hab da um die 10 stück zusammen, vorher ohne Epic flugmount ca 4, udn dailies nerven wie sau, weil man ewig hin und ehr reisne muss, und diese auch weitaus mehr repkosten verursachen (zumindest bei einigen Klassen)
> 
> @Dragorius Urschatten sind so ca 25-30g wet im moment, daß heißt ich brauch als Ingi, nahezu gar nicht kämpfen, und extrahier die wolken, udn bekomm die  250g viel shcneller zusammen, selbst als heilerklasse -.- angearscht sind halt wieder nur die Heiler/Tanks, die kein Ingi sind, oder Berufe wie verzauberer haben, mit denen sie die Inidrops entzaubern udn die SPlitter verkaufne können.
> ich hab mir 2200 g geliehene für mein Ingi epicflugmount, und die innerhalb von 5 tagen bei je 1,5h farmen zurückgearbeitet, mit
> ...



Meinen Post genau lesen bitte. Die 3 Urschatten bezogen sich nicht auf das Absaugen, sondern auf das Farmen von Mobs. Und die Drop Rate ist zwar in % angegeben, ist aber Luck. Wenn man nur 1 Stunde farmt kann die Abweichung vom langfristigen Mittel enorm sein.

Zudem ist beim Absaugen einfach immer 1 Punkte wichtig: Wie viele Ingis drehen ihre Runden. Die Anzahl der Wolken ist festgelegt. Es spanen nicht mehr nur weil mehr farmen. Wenn du jetzt Alli+Horde ca. 15 Ingenieure hast die im Schattenmondtal rumfliegen, wieviele Wolken fallen dann für dich ab?


----------



## Grimmrog (29. April 2008)

Ja, ist schon klar, daß das beim Mobkloppen langwieriger ist, nur hats dann nciht viel mit dme Ingi Forum zu tun ^^

btw es spawnen die Wolken aber durchaus shcneller, wenn mehr Leute auf der Map sind, das ist genau wie mit den Mobs, die sowanen auch schnelelr, je mehr leute auf der Map sind.

Und daß da 15 Ingis rumfliegen wag ich mal zu bezweifeln, weil dann mindestens 10 von denen niemals so bescheuert wären, weiter zu farmen, außerdme gibts ja noch urluft, oder urwasser/mana z farmen, und ich glaube nicht, daß es so dermaßen viele Ingis gibt, es sei denn du bist auf nem ziemlich überbevölkerten Server.
Dann gehste eben später farmen, wenn weniger los ist.


----------

